# Forsythia question



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

I have never seen a bee interested in it.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

They do not.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe it is varietal, but our bees worked ours real hard this year for several days. It varies from year to year. The first year I never saw a bee on them. Some years they will work them for a day or two and then abandon them.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

I wondered the same thing. I've seen a few bees on it here this year, but never before. But I've also seen lots of bees working the Bradford pears this week which I haven't seen before. I guess it all depends on what is blooming at the time.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

One year out of 10 I've seen them work it.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

havent seen them been looking for 5 years


----------

